# .in VS .co.in



## ╬Switch╬ (Jul 5, 2008)

Whats the difference between .in and .co.in domains?
Most websites offer .in registration .
So are these same?? Cause cafegadgtes.in and cafegadgets.co.in both seem to be same.
Thanks.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 5, 2008)

I prefer .com to both. 
In the above case, cafegadgets must have bought both domains and redirected them to the same page.


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Jul 5, 2008)

co.in stands for communication in India..
in stands for Indian site.


----------



## ╬Switch╬ (Jul 5, 2008)

^^So what does google.co.in stand for ? Google communication???


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Jul 5, 2008)

As per net standards set they wer supposed to be so.. Now u can get any domain name for any kinda site..


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 5, 2008)

but .in is double the cost of .co.in


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Jul 5, 2008)

Ya.. Coz typing .in is simpler..


----------



## ╬Switch╬ (Jul 6, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> but .in is double the cost of .co.in


Could you pleaes suggest any good website to register a .co.in domain??
Thanks.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jul 6, 2008)

.co.in is not "communication" but "commercial", as in .com but for elements local to India.

I'd just see it as .co.in Sub-domain for commercial/profit purposes and .in TLD for personal websites and identities online.


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Jul 6, 2008)

Oops sorry got confused.. Its commercial ..


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 6, 2008)

@╬Switch╬

There are few users in this forum running web business companies, who would offer registration,



> Ashish - mailnspace.com
> Ashok - eWebGuru.com
> Ravi - whost.in



All are trusted, you may opt for any


----------



## slugger (Jul 6, 2008)

*.co.in* is actually a subdomain of *.in* but is made to behave like a TLD

Just because a site is accessible with .co.in does not mean it will automatically be accessible by .in

you will have to purchase these 2 different domain names and redirect all queries to either one of them

.in = entitiy of Indian interest
.co.in = *commercial* entity of Indian interest

however now with all domain names being taken up, this distnction is no longer followed - you get what you can and keep it

*Cyrus_the_virus* also has hosting+domain name service - *outpowerhosting.com*

you can also check out his thread her on the forum
*250MB Space + 2.5GB Transfer for Rs12/month!!!*

i think *@presh.it* too is into domain name+hosting service


----------



## ╬Switch╬ (Jul 6, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> @╬Switch╬
> 
> There are few users in this forum running web business companies, who would offer registration,
> 
> ...


Can you please tell me the correct username of Ashish? or maybe his email address.
Thanks


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 6, 2008)

Yeah you can go with eWebguru or Cyrus_the_virus.
I have experience with both of them.

Just say it. They will activate on credit, you do bank transfer next morning.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 6, 2008)

> Can you please tell me the correct username of Ashish? or maybe his email address.



*TuxFan* as far as I remeber !!! his company web site is, www.mailnspace.com


----------



## tuxfan (Jul 7, 2008)

ChotoCheeta sir, thanks for the recommendation. 


PS:
You've put my personal mail id in for all to see  I hope members don't spam and spammers never become members here.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 7, 2008)

^^

Editing and ID removed


----------



## tuxfan (Jul 7, 2008)

thank you


----------

